# Afaw clubman fixed spool rod



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

1st rod is an afaw clubman fixed spool(spinner) 13' rod 90-150gram rod. Slight ware on shrink wrap from being in sand spikes, 2 zip tie marks above handle where I zipped tied a breakaway cannon. Tip is wrapped with holographic tip for bite detection at night and ferrule is tight sometimes. Asking $275shipped paypal or $250 picked up


Pm me for pics


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

$230 shipped


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

would you know how this compares to an afaw "surf"?


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

fish bucket said:


> would you know how this compares to an afaw "surf"?


Haven't casted either in a while so I don't want to mis speak but I think the clubman has a softer tip


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

tried looking it up but it has been discontinued
let me ponder it

any interest in a trade?


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

fish bucket said:


> tried looking it up but it has been discontinued
> let me ponder it
> 
> any interest in a trade?


Odm,fsc,century rods possibly 10ft-8'6"


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

nothing that short
closest are a century sling shot 11'6"......2-5oz
ron arra 11'.......1-5oz
tfo 10'6"...2-6oz

could do even up for ss
either of the other 2 plus cash


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Gonna have to pass on those rods


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

what is best you can do on rod shipped to nj


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

fish bucket said:


> what is best you can do on rod shipped to nj


Pretty much at my rock bottom atm. If it doesn't sell I might just cut it down to 10ft


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Would also trade for van staal 7" pliers a 1502 rod or blank


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

any interest in a bnib penn clash 6000 ?


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

fish bucket said:


> any interest in a bnib penn clash 6000 ?


Not at this time. This might be the only time you ever see one of these for sale


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

might be in the states.....seen them on the u.k. websites
had the afaw surf and this one interests me cause you say the tip is softer
if you don't get your price or trade I could offer $200 shipped

I actually broke one of the surfs trying to get it apart.......that was a bummer


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll ship for $200 + paypal fees


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

so $206......correct?


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

fish bucket said:


> so $206......correct?


$206.10 to be correct but ya that's fine I'll pm you my info


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

payment sent


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

fish bucket said:


> payment sent


Got it will ship in a day or 2


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Shipped expected Saturday


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

thanks


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

got it.......nice rod
will try it out tommorrow


----------

